# 50 H1 at dealer for head gasket, they say camshaft is also worn?



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok so my quad did have a leaking gasket so while they are there I have them check vavles and they tell me the cam is worn, I asked them to check the piston rings and cylinder also. The quad only has 500 miles on it.

Is the cam worn because of the coolant in the oil?

What else should I have them check?

Should I go stock with the cam or aftermarket?

I want the machine to be reliable

Thanks


----------

